# Swap (Stacker -> Silverstone)



## zeppy (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry (Spanish) (Now with online translator).
Saludos,
Hi,

Legend:
Spanish in black
Translator in red

   Unas fotos de mi nuevo tower, antes tenia un Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01 y decidi hacer un cambio, ahora tengo un Silverstone TJ07.

  Nota: en las fotos van a ver que aun no acomodo bien el "reservoir"

  New tower case photo, Old tower = Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01. New Tower = Silverstone TJ07

(Store: performance-pcs) http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=311&products_id=4141

Fotos del tower anterior
(Old Tower photos)http://www.metamods.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=1750





































Ventajas de silverstone vs stacker:
1. Su peso, luego de hacer el cambio, la torre pesa +/- 15 libras menos
2. Es mas facil ocultar los cables del power supply ya que la stacker NO cuenta con un espacio al lado de las bahias 5 1/4 (esta es la parte que queda al lado derecho de los CD/DVD), la silverstone si cuenta con ello, aunque realmente solo lo use para ocultar los cables de los Cold Cahode.
3. El radiador de 3x120mm cabe comodo y oculto dentro del tower
4. Boton de power mas accesible cuando se tiene el tower encima del escritorio, ya que en el Stacker se encuantra an la parte mas alta
5. Es muchisimo mas facil sacar el "Motherboard Tray"
6. Se puede sacar el "motherboard tray" sin complicaciones con el sistema
de water cooling, en el Stacker (segun mi configuracion) yo tenia que vaciar el liquido y sacar uno de los radiadores (1x120mm)

Puntos Negativos:
1. Es mas dificil sacar las puertas (vs stacker)
2. Al tener el radiador cerca del power supply, se pieder eficiencia en cuanto a temperatura se refiere.
3. Menos bahias externas
4. PRECIOS muy muy muy alto. ($420    + $168 de envio   )
5. Aun no le encuentro el boton de reset.    Se que debe tner uno oculto ya que tiene el conector del board. ¿Donde estara?  
-------------------
(English  [Sorry for errors]) 
PROS (Silverstone vs Stacker):
1. Lightweight +/-15pounds less than stacker
2. Hiden power supply and cables
3. Easy fit 3x120mm radiator
4. Power Botton in better location
5. Removable tray is more easy

Cons (Silverstone vs Stacker)
1. Side doors not easy to remove
2. Power Supply and radiator is too close
3. Less External bays
4. Price
5. Reset botton is dificult to push (Very hidden) and only 1mm width (need pencil to push)

Que opinan.
What you said?


----------



## D_o_S (Apr 12, 2006)

Beautiful! Exactly the case I wanted to see someone post! So, here goes question 1:

How did you mount the rad? Can you take some pics of that?

Also, how wide and long is the top vent?

TIA


----------



## zeppy (Apr 12, 2006)

D_o_S said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Exactly the case I wanted to see someone post! So, here goes question 1:
> 
> How did you mount the rad? Can you take some pics of that?
> 
> ...



Hi, (I try to write in english, sorry for errors)

-Tommorow i take more photos (internal)
  (my camera battery is 0% charge)
-Top vent acomodate 2x120mm fan w/ 1.5" between both fans
  (look space in this photo:    (Store: performance-pcs.com)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/images/products/TJ07S_WCE_04.jpg

Ready to use  (from same store www.performance-pcs.com)
http://www.pugetsystems.com/pic_disp.php?name=/gfx/TJ07/side2.JPG

I prefered my configuration. (bottom radiator)


----------



## D_o_S (Apr 12, 2006)

zeppy said:
			
		

> Hi, (I try to write in english, sorry for errors)
> 
> -Tommorow i take more photos (internal)
> (my camera battery is 0% charge)
> ...



Yeah, I saw that...

How much space is there between the top and the motherboard? Would it be possible to mount a BIX up there (its about 4cm)?


----------



## zeppy (Apr 12, 2006)

D_o_S said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw that...
> 
> How much space is there between the top and the motherboard? Would it be possible to mount a BIX up there (its about 4cm)?



From Top to Motherboard tray without fans = 1.5" = +/- 38mm = +/- 3.8cm
From Top to motherboard  without fans = 1.75" = +/- 44.5mm = +/- 4.45cm

remember, this case use removable motherboard tray.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Is it too much to ask to translate it to English? The forum language is English.


----------



## zeppy (Apr 12, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Is it too much to ask to translate it to English? The forum language is English.



Tommorow i speak with my friends for translate my post.

Sorry


----------



## pt (Apr 12, 2006)

Put it in the case mode gallery


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2006)

Tu "Case" es mas guapo.  Los "LEDS" hacen tu "case" mirar bueno.  Muchos "fans"


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2006)

W00t I feel special for being able to understand a good portion of that. I'm done with Spanish after this year though.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 13, 2006)

i FAILED Spanish... i know have passionate hate for the language but not for the people. The people are awesome. This case is very nice i love the LEDS and Fans. Very very nice case!


----------



## pt (Apr 13, 2006)

I understand it very well, and never had spanish
Portuguese isn't very diferent form spanish


----------



## zeppy (Apr 13, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Is it too much to ask to translate it to English? The forum language is English.



Hi, 

   Done.


----------



## zeppy (Apr 13, 2006)

D_o_S said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Exactly the case I wanted to see someone post! So, here goes question 1:
> 
> How did you mount the rad? Can you take some pics of that?
> 
> ...


Hi,

   Internal photo and top photo


----------



## D_o_S (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Cybie1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> W00t I feel special for being able to understand a good portion of that. I'm done with Spanish after this year though.


Heh. Im at your direction too. 

By the way Zeppy, that is a great setup you have going there.  Keep it up.


----------

